# Doncaster IHS 6th sept tables available



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

*The Dome - Doncaster *
* Sunday 28th June 09 & Sunday 6th September 09*

*All national breeders meetings will be open to **the general public, *
*and tables can be booked by members of any legitimate reptile **society/club.

Application forms for both shows are now available.

For booking details etc. please contact our Events Organiser

Richard Brook :- 01274 548342 or e-mail *


*Directions and post code for the venue are below.*


Opening Times
Society / Club members From 10.15 am
Non Members From 10.45 am

Entrance Fees
Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
( all Children under 12 are free )

*DONCASTER DN4 7PD*


Leave the M18 at junction 3 and take the exit from the roundabout towards Doncaster.
You will come to a roundabout with a B & Q store on your left; go straight over (2nd exit).
Go over a bridge over the railway and to a large roundabout; ensure that you are in the right hand lane,
then take the 3rd exit from the roundabout.
You will pass the entrance to a shopping centre on your left.
At the roundabout at the end take a right (1st
accessible exit). A large lake will be on your left hand side. At the next roundabout go straight over (1st
accessible exit) and over a bridge over a small part of the lake.
At the next roundabout go straight on (1st
accessible exit). At the next roundabout turn right (2nd accessible
exit) and onto a dual carriageway approaching the Dome.
At the next roundabout go straight on (1st
accessible exit).
Follow the brown signs for the Leisure Centre, which will bring you to our venue The Dome Sport Centre.
Once in the car park go under the I.H.S. banner and follow the path to our hall.​If in any doubt there are brown signs directing you to the Leisure Park whichever direction you are approaching from.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

bump up


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

all booking forms must be returned by the 28th of august:2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I might be tempted to take a table but it depends on if we have a good run at the Maidstone show or not. But I wont know until after the 28th Aug tho!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

excession said:


> I might be tempted to take a table but it depends on if we have a good run at the Maidstone show or not. But I wont know until after the 28th Aug tho!


 you may stand a chance if there are any cancellations


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Shame the IHS can't come to the Maidstone show and have a table to sell the Doncaster show tables


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

What is the email address for table enquiries?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Sending our booking form off tomorrow!

Looking forwards to seeing eveyone there on the day! will have MagNaturals out for everyone to get their hands on 

Very excited now!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

excession said:


> Sending our booking form off tomorrow!
> 
> Looking forwards to seeing eveyone there on the day! will have MagNaturals out for everyone to get their hands on
> 
> Very excited now!


Might be temted to have one or two off you....

Dave.


----------

